# HGVC - converting bonus points vs "club" points to HHhonors



## LGG (Nov 15, 2007)

I've seen several postings re: converting HGVC points to HH Honors and had another question:

We just purchased (Marbrisa, 5800 club points EOY), and received an additional 10,000 HGVC BONUS points.  We know we want to convert one or the other set of points to HHHonors, but aren't sure how to evaluate which is a better choice.  (HGVC states that either set of points will still convert 23:1 and that the HH Honors points will never expire).  We understand the bonus points are good only for open season and cannot be used as club points.  HGVC also said HGVC bonus points can be converted to HHhonors right now, or at any time during the 2 year use period, and then can be immediately used - club points can't be converted until Jan 2008 when they are alloted, although I have to request the conversion by Dec 2007).

1. If we convert the 10,000 bonus points into 230,000 HHHonors points, will these new points allow us to upgrade to  Gold membership instead of Silver?

2.  Is there any particular advantage for converting one group (bonus points) over the other group (HGVC club points) to HHHonors?

(We have no interest in converting either set to RCI points)

Thanks for any guidance....


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 15, 2007)

LGG said:


> 1. If we convert the 10,000 bonus points into 230,000 HHHonors points, will these new points allow us to upgrade to  Gold membership instead of Silver?
> 
> 2.  Is there any particular advantage for converting one group (bonus points) over the other group (HGVC club points) to HHHonors?
> 
> ...



Others with more experience will correct me if I'm wrong here, and I'm assuming that affiliates such as Marbrisa will follow the same rules as HGVC developed property owners.

1. No

2. IMHO, if you do not plan to convert the bonus points to RCI, I would convert them to HHonors points before I would convert the Club Points.  My reasoning is that bonus points have the limitation that you can not use them for home/club reservations, and Club Points loose to much value when they are converted to hotel stays.  I would only convert Club Points if I knew that I would not use them for club/home/Rci reservations, AND they were in danger of being lost.  Remember that now unused Club Points can be rescued at the end of a year for HGVC reservation use the next year.

nonutrix


----------



## LGG (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for these tips.  I guess we'll have to get the HHHonors AMX card to get enough points to make Gold status (presumably this will work), and then those bonus points that are converted to HHHonors will mean more.



nonutrix said:


> Others with more experience will correct me if I'm wrong here, and I'm assuming that affiliates such as Marbrisa will follow the same rules as HGVC developed property owners.
> 
> 1. No
> 
> ...


----------



## Yung (Nov 15, 2007)

LGG said:


> I guess we'll have to get the HHHonors AMX card to get enough points to make Gold status.




If you charge $20,000 or more a year on your HHonors AMX card, you will be granted the HHonors GOLD VIP status  Happy spending


----------



## chesterbhoy (Nov 15, 2007)

If you do not plan to use bonus points to book something through RCI (we actually used our bonus points to book our hgvc home resort through RCI), then convert to hhonors. 

You can then use 175,000 points to book a 6night VIP stay at a cat6 hotel anywhere in the world.


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 16, 2007)

I am a big user of Amex and have the Rewards Plus card. You get 1 point for each dollar except a little extra for travel I believe.

It converts 1 Amex to 1.3 HHonors. It also converts 1 Amex to 1 Continental and Delta miles.

Does the HHonors Amex get you only 1 HHonors point per dollar spent? Can you convert HHonors to air travel?





Yung said:


> If you charge $20,000 or more a year on your HHonors AMX card, you will be granted the HHonors GOLD VIP status  Happy spending


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 16, 2007)

Let's say you have an annual platinum unit with 7000 Club points and spend only 5000 on a gold season unit. Can you convert the remaining 2000 points to 46,000 HHonors points (for a fee)? Do the HHonors points ever expire?





chesterbhoy said:


> If you do not plan to use bonus points to book something through RCI (we actually used our bonus points to book our hgvc home resort through RCI), then convert to hhonors.
> 
> You can then use 175,000 points to book a 6night VIP stay at a cat6 hotel anywhere in the world.


----------



## linsj (Nov 16, 2007)

thinze3 said:


> Does the HHonors Amex get you only 1 HHonors point per dollar spent? Can you convert HHonors to air travel?



*Earn 5 HHonors bonus points for every U.S. dollar (or U.S. dollar equivalent) charged at participating Hilton Family hotels (less returns). 
*Earn 5 HHonors bonus points for every U.S. dollar (or U.S. dollar equivalent) charged in the following everyday spend categories: grocery stores, drugstores, gas stations, restaurants, U.S. postal service, and for wireless phone bills (less returns). 
*Earn 3 HHonors bonus points for every U.S. dollar (or U.S. dollar equivalent) charged for all other purchases anywhere American Express® Cards are welcome (less returns). 
*Earn 10,000 HHonors bonus points after your first purchase within the first year of Cardmembership. 
*Earn 2,500 HHonors bonus points for each of your first four eligible stays at participating Hilton Family hotels, when the stay is paid for with your Hilton HHonors Platinum Credit Card from American Express. 
http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/about/creditamex.do

You can exchange points for miles; the ratio varies depending on the airline. See here for details:
http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/points/pointsformiles.do


----------



## LGG (Nov 17, 2007)

*Converting leftover HGVC points to HHhonors*



thinze3 said:


> Let's say you have an annual platinum unit with 7000 Club points and spend only 5000 on a gold season unit. Can you convert the remaining 2000 points to 46,000 HHonors points (for a fee)? Do the HHonors points ever expire?



My understanding from Hilton is that you must convert any HGVC points to HHonors by Dec 31st of the year BEFORE your HGVC points are alloted.  So, for 2008 HGVC points,  you would have to know in advance (Dec 2007) that you are going to have 2000 points left over by the end of 2008 to convert them in time to HHonors.  Your other option is to rescue the 2000 points you have left in Dec 2008 to carry them into 2009.  However, those rescued (or extended) points cannot be converted to HHonors.

HHonors points do not expire with the silver membership given to you when you purchase an HGVC TS (or affiliate).


----------

